# How long does your client take?



## Ant0inette (Nov 5, 2012)

Some fellow makeup artists and myself had a discussion on how long should one artist take on a client. (on the average that is) Brides makeup always take me the least amount of time, because due to the trail run, the day of the wedding I know exactly what I'm doing. I told her it takes me about 45 mins to an hour per face. This started a huge discussion because some people thought that was entirely too long. I always consider it a good time, considering when I was first started out it took me nearly two hours easy to do a full face. So I trained myself to do it faster, but still effectively and eventually got it down to a hour. One artist said it take her about 30 mins!!! I was like ONLY IN MY DREAMS, it takes me 10-15 mins to do eyebrows. So anyway, it made me wonder how long does it take the average artist to do a full face? So let me know Dolls, how long do you take on your clients?


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 5, 2012)

1 hour ( makeup ) and the day before : skincare ( 45 mn ) with a gentle scrub, a moisturizing and calming mask and a moisturizer.
  	Nail polish, manicure : 1 hour
  	Feet : 45 mn to 1 hour

  	( This is the average here in France )


----------



## Ant0inette (Nov 7, 2012)

That sounds like a reasonable time to  me. I guess some people or just way faster then others.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Nov 8, 2012)

For the bridal party, I'm about the same 30-45 minutes. I set that time aside for each person. It might take me less depending on what they want or the condition of the skin. 

  	Everyone is different. No set rules. At least to me there aren't. lol


----------



## Ant0inette (Nov 10, 2012)

FacesbyNiki said:


> For the bridal party, I'm about the same 30-45 minutes. I set that time aside for each person. It might take me less depending on what they want or the condition of the skin.
> 
> Everyone is different. No set rules. At least to me there aren't. lol


  	Everyone is different. No set rules. You have said a mouth full. I hate how some artists make it seem like their way is the correct. Oh you should do it this way. That burns me up.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Dec 9, 2012)

See for me it is a half hour- but here's why. I worked at a really busy MAC counter and we HAD to be able to do appointments in a half hour otherwise appointments ran way over and people got PISSED. It took me a lot of practice to get down to that though. I would say for brides about 45 minutes, bridal party 20-30. What helps me with time is having everything as organized as humanly possible. Also keeping products in palettes helps a lot too, because you don't have to dig around as much for things.


----------



## Ant0inette (Dec 11, 2012)

xStarryEyedX said:


> See for me it is a half hour- but here's why. I worked at a really busy MAC counter and we HAD to be able to do appointments in a half hour otherwise appointments ran way over and people got PISSED. It took me a lot of practice to get down to that though. I would say for brides about 45 minutes, bridal party 20-30. What helps me with time is having everything as organized as humanly possible. Also keeping products in palettes helps a lot too, because you don't have to dig around as much for things.


  	I would actually like to get to this point in the future. I have been doing more fashion shows lately and I'm learning you have to be fast in that business. Thank God for my team. The rush of a show is so intense, but the end result is always so worth it.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Dec 13, 2012)

Ant0inette said:


> I would actually like to get to this point in the future. I have been doing more fashion shows lately and I'm learning you have to be fast in that business. Thank God for my team. The rush of a show is so intense, but the end result is always so worth it.


  	You'll get there . Wear a watch and keep track of your time as you go. It reeeeally helps.


----------



## boujoischic (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm just starting out and I take over an hour this worries me about possibly doing weddings because I don't want to make anyone late. I'm doing like someone suggested and timing myself when practicing.


----------



## Ant0inette (Apr 17, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> I'm just starting out and I take over an hour this worries me about possibly doing weddings because I don't want to make anyone late. I'm doing like someone suggested and timing myself when practicing.


  	In the beginning I was worry about the same thing. When you start to get into doing wedding your key weapon is trail runs. When you know what exact shades you are going to put on your client face half of the battle is already done. When you start doing trail runs, after the final look is approve write down EVERYTHING. Write down the foundation shade, eyeshadows, lip colors, blush, lashes, whatever you use in the complete and final look, write it down. That way when you pack the night before or the morning of, you know exactly what colors need to be in reach. If you are doing bridesmaids as well, here is a tip. Pick one or two eye looks that you want to go for. Make sure each looks incorporate the same colors but different looks. If you have palettes that you can take your shadows in and out, arrange that palette with all the colors that you will need for both looks. This way you are working out of one palette the entire time. It keeps down on clutter and all shadows are where you need it, no excessive digging for this and that. Do the same for lips, blushes, and eyeliners. Pick a few colors and make it work for everybody. Thankfully nearly all wedding have some type of color scheme, or theme that the bride is going for, so its easier then you think. Preparation is truly the key when it comes to wedding parties, and please make sure you charge for your trail runs. This is a rookie mistake that I have seen a lot of artist do including myself. A trail run does not guarantee the job, so make sure they are paying for your time and skill. Most trail runs will take a while because brides want to try different looks, so make sure you charge accordingly.


----------



## boujoischic (Apr 17, 2013)

Ant0inette thank you so much for this information I'm going to save this. I'm thinking now about making a chart for my brides so I can keep track of all the products.


----------

